# Request ~ The Exorcist: Music Excerpts From The (1973 Film)



## Snoopy60 (Jun 3, 2009)

Hi all! Help! Help! Would anybody happen to have this version of "The Exorcist" Music Excerpts From The (1973 Film)? I would like for it to be from someone's personal cd collection and ripped @ 128kbps. Please. I haven't had any luck with finding the other version so maybe this one will be easier to find. This is really important that I find this. I appreciate all the help I can get. You guys are all great!! Please & Thank You! 

The Exorcist: Music Excerpts From The 1973 Film

Track List

1 Iraq - Jack Nitzche
2 Georgetown - Tubular Bells - Mike Oldfield
3 Five Pieces For Orchestra, Op10 - Anton Webern
4 Polymorphia - Krzysztof Pendrecki
5 String Quartet (1960) - Krzysztof Pendrecki
6 Windharp - Harry Bee
7 Night of the Electronic Insects - Geoge Crum
8 Kanon for Orchestra and Tape - Krzysztof Pendrecki
9 Tubular Bells - Mike Oldfield
10 Fantasia for Strings - Hans Werner Henze

Please help me find the CD SOUNDTRACK RIPPED @ 128KBPS. PLEASE.


----------



## pdcollins6092 (Aug 8, 2009)

PM me your e-mail, I think I might have what you are looking for...


----------



## pdcollins6092 (Aug 8, 2009)

PM sent to you..


----------



## christmascandy1 (Aug 19, 2009)

i would like to have a burned copy.//if possible...if u can


----------



## pdcollins6092 (Aug 8, 2009)

christmascandy1 said:


> i would like to have a burned copy.//if possible...if u can


PM me your email address..


----------



## christmascandy1 (Aug 19, 2009)

*music*



pdcollins6092 said:


> PM me your email address..


Thanks so much..that was awesome....thx again for the link


----------



## MacEricG (May 26, 2009)

pdcollins6092: Can I get a copy too? Do you have an original CD or are they mp3s found off the net?


----------



## pdcollins6092 (Aug 8, 2009)

MacEricG said:


> pdcollins6092: Can I get a copy too? Do you have an original CD or are they mp3s found off the net?


PM sent to you..


----------



## Snoopy60 (Jun 3, 2009)

*Request: The Exorcist: Music Excerpts From (1973 Film)*

Looking for the following soundtrack in (FLAC, with CUE SHEET & LOG SHEET). Please & Thank You!! 

The Exorcist: Music Excerpts From (1973 Film) 

Track List

01 Iraq
02 Georgetown / Tubular Bells
03 Five Pieces For Orchestra, OP10 
04 Polymorphia
05 String Quartet 
06 Windharp
07 Night Of The Electric Insects 
08 Kanon For Orchestra And Tape 
09 Tubular Bells 
10 Fantasia For Strings 

1996 Japanese reissue on Warner Brothers of Mike Oldfield's epic soundtrack to William Friedkin's 1973 horror classic. Originally released in 1973 on Warner Brothers.


----------



## pdcollins6092 (Aug 8, 2009)

PM me you e-mail address and I'll send you what I have in a zip file. It's in MP3 instead of FLAC but I think it's what you want, the songs anyway..


----------



## Snoopy60 (Jun 3, 2009)

I found it! Thank you to all that helped out.


----------



## Snoopy60 (Jun 3, 2009)

I found it in FLAC! Thank you all for your help!!


----------



## MacEricG (May 26, 2009)

Hey Snoopy*— Are you able to share the FLAC files? Perhaps send them to yourself using yousendit.com and then share the download link? They would then be good for a week.


----------



## ForbiddenDarkness (May 9, 2010)

Requesting the FLAC or MP3 version also.

Thanks In Advance
ForbiddenDarkness


----------



## pdcollins6092 (Aug 8, 2009)

Here is the download link from where I uploaded the .zip for the MP3 version of the soundtrack for anyone that wants it.

http://www.4shared.com/file/Mfavb9jm/Exorcist_Soundtrack.html


----------



## MacEricG (May 26, 2009)

Thanks PD. I already have the mp3s, but was looking for the higher quality FLACs.


----------



## pdcollins6092 (Aug 8, 2009)

I'm able to convert to FLAC but the problem I have is the file is too large to upload to 4shared or the e-mail. The file size once I put the FLAC album in a zip folder is 211mb. 4shared only allows 200mb and yahoo mail only allows 10mb to be sent. If anyone knows how to send over 200mb let me know and I'll send it out to who ever wants it in FLAC.


----------



## MacEricG (May 26, 2009)

Hi again PD —

Not to give you a headache on helping out the fellow haunters, but since we're talking music files here, can't you split the tracks in half (part 1 and part 2) so each group is much less than the 200 Mb cap that 4shared allows?


----------



## pdcollins6092 (Aug 8, 2009)

Sure, I can do that. Give me just a few and I'll have the links posted on here.


----------



## pdcollins6092 (Aug 8, 2009)

Here are the FLAC files in 2 parts. Songs 1-5 on part A, and 6-10 on part B

(Part A) - http://www.4shared.com/file/YnxZ9cdR/Exorcist_Soundtrack_FLAC__part.html

(Part B) - http://www.4shared.com/file/mhnezkhI/Exorcist_Soundtrack_FLAC__part.html


----------



## MacEricG (May 26, 2009)

That's great PD — Thank you very much!


----------



## psychomex (Oct 11, 2016)

Can someone please re-up the FLAC version? Thanks in advance


----------

